# VPN issue on Netgear wireless router



## mrnemo (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello. I am new here. You guys are pretty amazing and I see a lot of solutions.

Can you assist with this?

I just got new cable internet service. The cable modem functions fine and I can use the internet find with just the modem.

I bought this Netgear N300 router. I setup the primary and guest access Wi-Fi service, and everything works.

However, when I use my company VPN, it CONNECTS to my company (gets a VPN IP address) but I cannot ping or connect to any of the resources, Outlook, Communicator, etc. If I bypass the router, I am able to again connect to the VPN but it restricts me to a desk all day.

Do you have any ideas for troubleshooting? I am an IT professional so I can definitely do anything you need for troubleshooting, but I have already poked around on the router a lot and tried anything I could without results. I am completely open to ideas and will reset the router to default settings. Thank yoU!:wave:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Is the issue occuring when you're trying to connect from your home to your work's VPN or from work to home? Are you a Network Admin at your work?


----------



## mrnemo (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi. The issue occurs when I am connecting from home to my work's VPN. I am not a network admin and honestly they will not help with the issue because they said "it's something on your side." 

Here is my experience:

New service, new area.

1. Bought a cable modem/wireless combo Motorola device. The VPN connected and I could do work, but the wireless data connectivity was sucking so I took it back and bought a separate Motorola cable modem.

2. Bought a Netgear. Everything worked but the VPN connected but couldn't access data.

3. I just took the Netgear back and have another router, and the VPN still connects but doesn't access data.

It is a damn nightmare and I have no clue what it could be. The phone support people at my work have never heard of this issue. The cable company is absolutely useless.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

With your previous Provider was your VPN working just fine?

Do you have the proper ports opened in your router?


----------



## mrnemo (Sep 13, 2010)

Previous provider was working. HOWEVER, I realized before that I just had an access point because my router had broken before I started working from home. So I don't think I have the proper ports opened and that is the issue. What the proper ports are, I have no idea =\


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Here the well known VPN Ports that you will need to do port-forwarding in your Router.

Port 3389 is the default port used for Remote Desktop Protocol.


----------

